# A65



## sweetypie

Was wondering what everyone's opinion on this camera for a first dslr? Thank you


----------



## JustJazzie

Honestly- any entry level dslr will be a good place to start! As long as you have complete control over settings most all cameras nowadays will provide excellent images, and it would be pretty difficult to be able to tell what picture came from what camera without already knowing.

You will probably get more helpful direction if you share a few more details with us.

What do you want to shoot?
What's your budget?


----------



## sweetypie

Would like to stay in the $1000 range...i enjoy taking scenic shots & family photos as well ...but i also want to be able to explore various lenses as well


----------



## sweetypie

I would like something i can hang onto for a while  as well


----------



## dxqcanada

Umm, what happened to your interest in the NEX ?


----------



## JustJazzie

I am absolutely in LOVE with mirror less cameras. The size and image quality make any "weaknesses" moot IMHO. For hiking, family outings etc it's nice to not be stuck lugging a heavy DSLR around. If you learn manual focus (and with focus peaking like on the sony cameras it's fool proof) then you have any lens at your fingertips. And with sony really investing in mirror less we are only going to see more native options in the coming times!

So sure- sony and nikons dslr's will be a great starter camera you would likly be happy with, and if you were interested in wildlife or sports then you might NEED a dslr. (Although with the new a6000 claiming faster AF than a dslr- maybe not )But for what you are describing I would absolutely strongly consider a mirror less camera. They are such a joy to shoot with and image quality is phenomenal. Plenty of pros are making the switch, and the future is definitely in mirror less. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy

I own and use the A65, A77, A560, & A200, do you have a specific question you need a answer for on the A65? My A77 & A560 both have grips so I tend to use larger zooms with those just to help with the balance. You can't put a grip on the A65 so if that is something you are interested in you might want to look at the A77.


----------



## sweetypie

Fox_Racing_Guy said:


> I own and use the A65, A77, A560, & A200, do you have a specific question you need a answer for on the A65? My A77 & A560 both have grips so I tend to use larger zooms with those just to help with the balance. You can't put a grip on the A65 so if that is something you are interested in you might want to look at the A77.



I will look into the a77 ...i heard sony has a lot of issues they dont last ...so its good to hear from people that work with them...i was tossing between this or the nikon d5300 ...its so tough every-time i think i made my choice  I change my mind again ...your input is a great help...thanks


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy

So who told you Sony camera's "don't last", a  Canon or Nikon user probably? I use my camera's in a very harsh environment, MX (motocross) and none of them have ever let me down or ever malfunctioned.  I use Sun Sniper straps ( much beefier than the more poplar Black Rapid models) and my cameras are constantly being banged around my body and the ground when kneeling and they all keep on truckin' 
The A77 also has a magnesium body, the Nikon 5000 series are plastic. If you go with a Sony just purchase a body only and I'll send you a new never mounted kit lens (18-55mm) for free, I have 2. When I purchased my A65 & A560 they were only available for purchase with that lens and I never even mounted them.


----------



## Kolia

I love my a65. It works great, has the "good EVF".  I would seriously consider pushing you budget and get a a77 as it has a better layout, weather sealed body, LCD display. Internally, a65 and a77 are the same, so no image quality difference.


----------



## jfrabat

I have had the A77 for about 3 years.  I use it often, and have yet to have any issues with it.  I take it both in my fishing trips and my 4X4 trips, so it's seen some rough usage, too.  It has also handled being rained on fairly well (although I did get a rain coat for it; the body is sealed, but my lens is not, so better safe than sorry!).  As far as the A65, that's also a pretty good camera; IIRC, it's basically an A77 with a few less features...


----------



## sweetypie

Fox_Racing_Guy said:


> So who told you Sony camera's "don't last", a  Canon or Nikon user probably? I use my camera's in a very harsh environment, MX (motocross) and none of them have ever let me down or ever malfunctioned.  I use Sun Sniper straps ( much beefier than the more poplar Black Rapid models) and my cameras are constantly being banged around my body and the ground when kneeling and they all keep on truckin' The A77 also has a magnesium body, the Nikon 5000 series are plastic. If you go with a Sony just purchase a body only and I'll send you a new never mounted kit lens (18-55mm) for free, I have 2. When I purchased my A65 & A560 they were only available for purchase with that lens and I never even mounted them.



Thank you for that info ... Thats exactly what i needed to know...i want a camera that is durable & i can count on ...do you feel you can use different lenses ...another thing that i heard was sony was limited in lens...but that is what i was hoping to expand on was the use of different lenses ...i plan on purchasing within the next 2-3 weeks so what you said really made me second guess the nikon 5300 which was the one i was leaning towards ...thanks again


----------



## sweetypie

dxqcanada said:


> Umm, what happened to your interest in the NEX ?



Still havent decided ...thats why i am asking lots of questions ...


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy

sweetypie said:


> Fox_Racing_Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who told you Sony camera's "don't last", a  Canon or Nikon user probably? I use my camera's in a very harsh environment, MX (motocross) and none of them have ever let me down or ever malfunctioned.  I use Sun Sniper straps ( much beefier than the more poplar Black Rapid models) and my cameras are constantly being banged around my body and the ground when kneeling and they all keep on truckin' The A77 also has a magnesium body, the Nikon 5000 series are plastic. If you go with a Sony just purchase a body only and I'll send you a new never mounted kit lens (18-55mm) for free, I have 2. When I purchased my A65 & A560 they were only available for purchase with that lens and I never even mounted them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for that info ... Thats exactly what i needed to know...i want a camera that is durable & i can count on ...do you feel you can use different lenses ...another thing that i heard was sony was limited in lens...but that is what i was hoping to expand on was the use of different lenses ...i plan on purchasing within the next 2-3 weeks so what you said really made me second guess the nikon 5300 which was the one i was leaning towards ...thanks again
Click to expand...


For my needs there are plenty of lens available in the Sony "A" mount. I do have 4 bodies so I tend to marry specific lens to 1 body and here is my rundown. 
A77- *Tamron SP 70-200mm f/2.8 Di USD Tamron SP 70-200mm f/2.8 Di USD Zoom Lens for Sony AFA009S-700 

A65- **Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8 EX DC HSM Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8 EX DC HSM Zoom Lens for Sony DSLRs 58C205 

A560- Tamron **200-500mm f/5-6.3 SP AF Di LD Tamron 200-500mm f/5-6.3 SP AF Di LD (IF) Lens AF08M-700 B&H 
This will be switched out for the new Tamron  SP 150-600mm f/5-6.3 Di USD when avalibile. Tamron SP 150-600mm f/5-6.3 Di USD Lens for Sony AFA011S-700 B&H 

A200- Sigma 50mm f/1.4 EX DG HSM Sigma Normal 50mm f/1.4 EX DG HSM Autofocus Lens for Sony 310205 

This is the kit lens that I have 2 copies of and still more then willing to send you 1 for free. 
Sony DT 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 SAM II Lens SAL18552 B&H Photo Video


*


----------



## BGeise

sweetypie said:


> Thank you for that info ... Thats exactly what i needed to know...i want a camera that is durable & i can count on ...do you feel you can use different lenses ...another thing that i heard was sony was limited in lens...but that is what i was hoping to expand on was the use of different lenses ...i plan on purchasing within the next 2-3 weeks so what you said really made me second guess the nikon 5300 which was the one i was leaning towards ...thanks again



http://snapsort.com/compare/Nikon-D5300-vs-Sony-A77

Here is a great site i used when i was purchasing my camera and needed to compare features apples to apples. I pulled up the comparison for the d5300 and the a77 for you but you can put any camera you want in. Needeless to say but after lots and lots of research i went with the a77 because nothing could beat it for the price and i have yet to regret my choice.


----------



## BGeise

Fox_Racing_Guy said:


> For my needs there are plenty of lens available in the Sony "A" mount. I do have 4 bodies so I tend to marry specific lens to 1 body and here is my rundown.
> A77- Tamron SP 70-200mm f/2.8 Di USD Tamron SP 70-200mm f/2.8 Di USD Zoom Lens for Sony AFA009S-700
> 
> A65- Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8 EX DC HSM Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8 EX DC HSM Zoom Lens for Sony DSLRs 58C205
> 
> A560- Tamron 200-500mm f/5-6.3 SP AF Di LD Tamron 200-500mm f/5-6.3 SP AF Di LD (IF) Lens AF08M-700 B&H
> This will be switched out for the new Tamron  SP 150-600mm f/5-6.3 Di USD when avalibile. Tamron SP 150-600mm f/5-6.3 Di USD Lens for Sony AFA011S-700 B&H
> 
> A200- Sigma 50mm f/1.4 EX DG HSM Sigma Normal 50mm f/1.4 EX DG HSM Autofocus Lens for Sony 310205
> 
> This is the kit lens that I have 2 copies of and still more then willing to send you 1 for free.
> Sony DT 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 SAM II Lens SAL18552 B&H Photo Video



I wouldn't mind trying that 18-55 lens if she doesn't want to


----------



## sweetypie

Fox_Racing_Guy said:


> For my needs there are plenty of lens available in the Sony "A" mount. I do have 4 bodies so I tend to marry specific lens to 1 body and here is my rundown. A77- Tamron SP 70-200mm f/2.8 Di USD Tamron SP 70-200mm f/2.8 Di USD Zoom Lens for Sony AFA009S-700  A65- Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8 EX DC HSM Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8 EX DC HSM Zoom Lens for Sony DSLRs 58C205  A560- Tamron 200-500mm f/5-6.3 SP AF Di LD Tamron 200-500mm f/5-6.3 SP AF Di LD (IF) Lens AF08M-700 B&H This will be switched out for the new Tamron  SP 150-600mm f/5-6.3 Di USD when avalibile. Tamron SP 150-600mm f/5-6.3 Di USD Lens for Sony AFA011S-700 B&H  A200- Sigma 50mm f/1.4 EX DG HSM Sigma Normal 50mm f/1.4 EX DG HSM Autofocus Lens for Sony 310205  This is the kit lens that I have 2 copies of and still more then willing to send you 1 for free. Sony DT 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 SAM II Lens SAL18552 B&H Photo Video



Wow that would be great you are really helping me make my decision for sure now ...why would you do that though that is so nice of you to offer me that ...i was actually going to do my purchase from b&h ...are you really sure ?


----------



## sweetypie

BGeise said:


> http://snapsort.com/compare/Nikon-D5300-vs-Sony-A77  Here is a great site i used when i was purchasing my camera and needed to compare features apples to apples. I pulled up the comparison for the d5300 and the a77 for you but you can put any camera you want in. Needeless to say but after lots and lots of research i went with the a77 because nothing could beat it for the price and i have yet to regret my choice.



Thank you i will check it out


----------



## sweetypie

BGeise said:


> http://snapsort.com/compare/Nikon-D5300-vs-Sony-A77  Here is a great site i used when i was purchasing my camera and needed to compare features apples to apples. I pulled up the comparison for the d5300 and the a77 for you but you can put any camera you want in. Needeless to say but after lots and lots of research i went with the a77 because nothing could beat it for the price and i have yet to regret my choice.



Wow in that comparison it shows a tie between the 2 so i think either choice would be good but i like the feed back leaning me toward the a77


----------



## sweetypie

Fox_Racing_Guy said:


> For my needs there are plenty of lens available in the Sony "A" mount. I do have 4 bodies so I tend to marry specific lens to 1 body and here is my rundown. A77- Tamron SP 70-200mm f/2.8 Di USD Tamron SP 70-200mm f/2.8 Di USD Zoom Lens for Sony AFA009S-700  A65- Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8 EX DC HSM Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8 EX DC HSM Zoom Lens for Sony DSLRs 58C205  A560- Tamron 200-500mm f/5-6.3 SP AF Di LD Tamron 200-500mm f/5-6.3 SP AF Di LD (IF) Lens AF08M-700 B&H This will be switched out for the new Tamron  SP 150-600mm f/5-6.3 Di USD when avalibile. Tamron SP 150-600mm f/5-6.3 Di USD Lens for Sony AFA011S-700 B&H  A200- Sigma 50mm f/1.4 EX DG HSM Sigma Normal 50mm f/1.4 EX DG HSM Autofocus Lens for Sony 310205  This is the kit lens that I have 2 copies of and still more then willing to send you 1 for free. Sony DT 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 SAM II Lens SAL18552 B&H Photo Video



That is a some collection in lenses you have  ...that is what i want to explore ...i love taking photos but it was always something i was interested to do was to learn how to use different lenses...but of course first step was a good camera 

Thank you again ...and yes if your really sure you want to part with that lens i would accept your offer ...that is so kind of you


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy

sweetypie & BGeise, both of you PM me a shipping address and I'll send you both 1 18-55. I still have a 3rd that came with my A200. The other 2 came with other bodies and I know I'll never use them. I'd rather somebody get some use out of them rather then collecting dust and never being used with me. 
I can ship them this Tue, not going to the office tomorrow.


----------



## BGeise

sweetypie said:


> Wow in that comparison it shows a tie between the 2 so i think either choice would be good but i like the feed back leaning me toward the a77



Yeah and if you look at the Nikons "better" features they aren't that much better than the Sony.


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy

I got both your PM's and will ship the lens this Tue. I just went out to my shop to be sure I didn't toss them, they both were still in the original bubble wrap. I hope both of you get some use out of them.


----------



## BGeise

Fox_Racing_Guy said:


> I got both your PM's and will ship the lens this Tue. I just went out to my shop to be sure I didn't toss them, they both were still in the original bubble wrap. I hope both of you get some use out of them.



Totally awesome. Thank you

I want to see some of your pics. Where do you have some


----------



## sweetypie

BGeise said:


> Totally awesome. Thank you  I want to see some of your pics. Where do you have some



Absolutely


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy

I keep very few photo's online, I shoot 95% MX and these are mostly kids. If you post them the kids grab them then run em through Insta-crap (gram) with those "great" filters.... 
I only sell print's, never digital images. I have a laptop at the track with me and let them decide what photo's they would like to purchase. Then they take the prints and take a cell phone photo of the print and run it through Insta-crap. I always tell them never to ID me as the photographer when they post them to facebook.  
Another plus of the A65/A77 is you can turn the LCD completely around so it's not visible, when they run up and ask "did you get the shot?" you can tell them "Don't know till I load it on the PC" I never use the LCD's on the A65 or 77, you can get all the same info looking through the viewfinder. 

Here is one my local newspaper used. 





I had no idea they even used it till the pictured girl's mother contacted me and thanked me. After that I contacted the newspaper photo editor and she told me "yeah, we used many of you Eagle shots as well". I asked her if she could please e-mail me if they used any more of my stuff as I'm not a subscriber and it would be nice to know. She has even contacted me to ask me to shoot sporting events around the county, I always decline as it has to be something I'm interested in. The only things I like to shoot are MX, Snowboarding and local wildlife.


----------



## bigal1000

sweetypie said:


> Fox_Racing_Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own and use the A65, A77, A560, & A200, do you have a specific question you need a answer for on the A65? My A77 & A560 both have grips so I tend to use larger zooms with those just to help with the balance. You can't put a grip on the A65 so if that is something you are interested in you might want to look at the A77.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will look into the a77 ...i heard sony has a lot of issues they dont last ...so its good to hear from people that work with them...i was tossing between this or the nikon d5300 ...its so tough every-time i think i made my choice I change my mind again ...your input is a great help...thanks
Click to expand...


Get the Nikon I had a A77 and sent it back for a Nikon D7100


----------



## ConradM

sweetypie said:


> BGeise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon D5300 vs Sony SLT A77 - Our Analysis  Here is a great site i used when i was purchasing my camera and needed to compare features apples to apples. I pulled up the comparison for the d5300 and the a77 for you but you can put any camera you want in. Needeless to say but after lots and lots of research i went with the a77 because nothing could beat it for the price and i have yet to regret my choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow in that comparison it shows a tie between the 2 so i think either choice would be good but i like the feed back leaning me toward the a77
Click to expand...


Take snapsort with a grain of salt. It's a pretty inaccurate comparison.


----------



## ConradM

I recently got an a77 after using an a33 for a few years. I like the size of the 77, the added controls and the weather sealing. Also the AF seems to be spot on all the time. I actually haven't manually focused since I got it.


----------



## PWhite214

I take my Sony A77 and often, an A700 to the beach, marshes, ETC for wildlife photos.  As with any camera, avoid lens changes at the beach or in dusty, or wet conditions!  I love the A77 'focus peeking' with my manual focus lenses.  The A77 is two years old, the oldest A700 is 5 years old.

My only complaint with the A77 is noise issues, but nothing that Light Room can't handle.

Minolta Maxxum A mount lenses are compatible with the A77.  They are full frame lenses, os a 1.5 crop factor applies.

My most used lenses are:

Tokina 24-70 mm 
Minolta 70-210 f4 "Beercan"
Sigma 300mm f4, sometimes with a 2x tele adapter
Minolta 100-300mm APO
Sigma 150-500mm 

Good luck, can't wait to see some photos.

Phil


----------

